# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  what snail can get rid of Hydra?

## yepee

Hi Bro,

I would like to know anybody know what snail can get rid of hydra? One of my CRS tank got hydra so i need to buy some snail to clear them. Please advise if you try before cause i don't want the snail to out break my tank later without getting rid of hydra.

----------


## boxedfish

none as far as i know.. onli certain fish eats hydra

----------


## yepee

oh then what can i do i did try to remove them but they will grow back. they look harmless but i do see my shrimp hate to swim near them.

----------


## yepee

i can't use fish cause i have lot of CRS shrimplets.any other better way to remove them.

----------


## felix_fx2

Root cause for hydra maybe is over feed.

----------


## yepee

You mean they come from waste food?but I though they from plant.ok then how to get rid of them?

----------


## boxedfish

i used to use fenbendazole dewormer powder to treat for hydra... but i dun have shrimps in my tank.. heard it is shrimp safe.. the shrimps dont like the hydra because they stings upon contact..

----------


## yepee

fenbendazole anybody use it with shrimp? Is it ok to use? But ammonia will shot up high cos lot of pest will die.so very risky.I dare not try .....is there no snail or easier way to get rid of them?

----------


## yepee

How about any sucker fish? Will they get rid of hydra?

----------


## avex30

nothing 

1) chemical warfare this will leave residue so use at risk.
2) Snails (wild apple snails i gave 2 to a bro to try i personal try than no use although in some website they claim they were successful using them)
3) No puffer will go near them.
4) You can try gourami (but you need to clear tank
5) guppies fries but they will go for you shrimp 1st

My own way remove all shrimp shut down filter system. Let the tank be in stay in room temp whole tank clear of hydra after near to 2 weeks. But i found out this cause i remove the soil wash and dry under sun. I reuse it in a small setup and after a month they appear which make me rack my brain where they come from no adding of stuff from lfs. My own conclusion their eggs or whatever can stay in the soil dry for that long... a months plus.

It is just for references

----------


## reiner09

hydra is difficult to be rid off..one way is either use fenbendazole aka dog dewormer/ in pill forms for humans.(chemical warfare) with little or no livestock in there. secondly,you can remove your water into a pail and let it continue running to prevent BBs from dying then use boiling water to rinse your soil once, they probably be cooked..(best way to rid of any pest)..of course you don't simply pour boiling water into the tank, might have adverse effects for the tank.
Or one last way is to set up a partition then transfer your shrimps to the other half of the tank,leave the other side to the guppies(real hungry ones).after that switch sides when you think that half is cleared of them..will probably take some time to see results

----------


## felix_fx2

> You mean they come from waste food?but I though they from plant.ok then how to get rid of them?


I mentioned root cause. NOT CAUSE.
Can go google on what they feed.

Last time I had ALOT flat worms & hydra.

----------


## felix_fx2

> hydra is difficult to be rid off..one way is either use fenbendazole aka dog dewormer/ in pill forms for humans.(chemical warfare) with little or no livestock in there. secondly,you can remove your water into a pail and let it continue running to prevent BBs from dying then use boiling water to rinse your soil once, they probably be cooked..(best way to rid of any pest)..of course you don't simply pour boiling water into the tank, might have adverse effects for the tank.
> Or one last way is to set up a partition then transfer your shrimps to the other half of the tank,leave the other side to the guppies(real hungry ones).after that switch sides when you think that half is cleared of them..will probably take some time to see results


This sounds good. Then don't feed the guppy let then clear the tank

----------


## yepee

Thank to all bros.I may try apple snail if no use then guppy fly.last will be the deworming stuff.

----------


## yepee

But in Internet apple snail not the best one which is best then?

----------


## gryphon

I have 1 galaxy fish in my 2ft tank to help clear hydra. There are lots of moss and hiding places for my shrimplets so most of them can avoid the galaxy should it decide to attack them

----------


## yepee

no i try not to use fish.it will be hard to catch the fish after that.Also i have lot of baby shrimps.

----------


## Loudness

u can set trap. i also have alot of white worm in my shrimp tank. yst just DIY a white worm trap. everything seems to go on well. just over the night i caught quite alot. as you can see from the pictures below.





trap is created using OHF's pipe, connector and a thin layer of filter wool. the filter wool is to prevent shrimplet from entering. at the same time, it will delay the white worm from getting out.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## reiner09

nice trap..save some money as well..

----------


## stormhawk

Traps do not work for Hydra as these animals pretty much stay rooted where they are. The only solution is to use a commercial de-wormer product like fenbendazole, which has been mentioned earlier in this thread. There is no snail available that will eat these stinging animals. If you fear the effects on your shrimp then catch them out otherwise short of using the chemicals mentioned, only fish like gourami will feed on these Hydra.

----------


## yepee

Nice trap bro Loudness. Yes thinking of using the fenbendazole.Anybody here use before with shrimps?

----------


## yepee

Can NO -planaria powder kill hydra? have anybody try this power ?

----------


## yepee

Hi

Here my Report

*No Planaria* (Genchem) Yes it harmless to my CRS,BKK,and my snail(horn snail).
I have try this on both of my tank and all shrimp and baby shrimp are ok.
1) 1st day the hydra become smaller and not very active.
2)2nd day most of the hydra die.But the green colour hydra still look fine.
3)3th day all die even the green colour hydra.
4)4th day i change 30% of the water.this go on every 2 day i will change 30% of the water until 4th time 120% of water change in 8 day.

Everything back to normal can't find hydra any more.I did not turn off my filter i just let it run so to made sure it will kill hydra eggs or baby...ect. Yes it kill everything but i don't care as i don't want my tank to have Hydra again. Hydra do kill my CRS even if they are 5mm big. and my big and old CRS also kill by them so it not only baby shrimp.(Got sting by them)

*No Planaria* (Genchem) i feel that it did not really kill my water flea,white worm or Planaria i still can see some of them swimming around but they look less.So this product i feel it will not really kill them 100%. But it really work on Hydra. I got 100 over CRS in my 2ft tank and i did not remove them from the tank. *No Planaria* (Genchem) will not kill the CRS but after three day please change the water bit by bit. I have tried my other tank leaving the *No Planaria* (Genchem) without changing of the water for 8 day the 2 testing CRS shrimp still living.(Test at your own risk)

I hope this will help people who have hydra problem.

----------


## yepee

After 2 month i will post my report in this thread again. I read from some forum they will come back again even treated so let see what happened. My CRS now swimming around happily without worry of getting sting by hydra.

hydra i do feel they can pass to other tank by net,snail shell so when you tranfer to new tank,water, maybe CRS shell too i see one hydra stuck at one of my CRS shell.That why i treat all my tank.

----------


## reiner09

ooo..nice .. thought no planaria is specifically for planaria..didn't know it works for hydras too? thanks for sharing..

----------


## Jianyuan

Hey man, where did you purchase the no planaria powder?

----------


## reiner09

> Hey man, where did you purchase the no planaria powder?


i bought mine from crshaven..i think you can try c328, i saw a man buy before.

----------


## Jianyuan

Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## Jon-san

Are Hydra mobile? Do they move from one spot to another? Reading the description of how a hydra looks like, I do recall seeing something similar on one of the new plants I bought from a LFS in seletar. Couple of days later, I couldn't find it anymore. Anyone knows?

----------


## yepee

Dear Jon-san yes they can move around but normally they stay a spot for a long time.

no planaria powder i buy from crsheaven too.

New Update

After using the No-planaria i find that it best to change some water like 20% to 30% after the 2nd day of hydra treatment. I find that for old tank if you were to leave it for 3th day the water will get coudy and some older shrimp will die.Maybe ammonia getting higher.Normally 2nd day treatment all hydra will die so don't really need to leave it for the 3th day.

Don't keep changing the water everyday by getting rid of the power just need to slowly change the water each time 20% will do untill 4 time in three to four week.This will remove the no planaria powder slowly. Hee Hee now i don't see them.

I feel that my older shrimp(4 old shrimp) die due to changing too much new water. (in a week i change 3 time) i worry too much of the no planaria powder. Also remove carbon when you add no planaria powder there are some side effect if you add carbon. I add carbon thinking that it will remove the harmful chemical after changing 80% of water in a week but ended up all my shrimp swim to the surface once i remove it and change 20% of water everything seem fine..

So far eveything back to normal no more hydra. this a tough war with hydra i must said. Once your tank got hydra it really a headace never think they harmless they can kill my older shrimp and young shrimp around 0.5cm big. and the water when you put your hand in the tank you will feel sting by them if too near(my tank got a lot all four side of my glass tank full of them).

----------


## Ecalyte

Hi Yepee!

May I know the dosage that you used? Is it the recommended one or you used less?

Also I'm confused, first update you said no CRS died, but the latest one a few died.. are these two different occurrences? 

I have a massive Hydra explosion in my tank. I've tried using sparkling gouramis, but they end up attacking my adult shrimps. So I've removed them and now after reading your accounts.. I'd like to try No Planaria..

----------


## paradox

I'd like to try it too. However I went to C328 and Polyart and asked for "Fenbendazole" and both shops had no idea what I was talking about, nor did they know what Hydra was. May I enquire where you got your No Planaria and how much was it? Or is anyone here willing to sell me some! This hydra is a tough cookie.

----------


## avex30

> I'd like to try it too. However I went to C328 and Polyart and asked for "Fenbendazole" and both shops had no idea what I was talking about, nor did they know what Hydra was. May I enquire where you got your No Planaria and how much was it? Or is anyone here willing to sell me some! This hydra is a tough cookie.


agree one of the worst pest and hardest to rid.

----------


## felix_fx2

> agree one of the worst pest and hardest to rid.


How come hard? In the past I had that damm 8headed pest but I starve the tank and their gone.  :Smile:

----------


## avex30

> How come hard? In the past I had that damm 8headed pest but I starve the tank and their gone.


Got shrimp leh bro hahaha cannot bear to starve the shrimp and i see they grow and multiply fast in chill water also........ The last time what i did is last resort move all shrimps out. Off the chiller,Off the canister or left 1 sponge filter running. With the tank temp raising to almost 30'c in the day time and 26-27'c in the night time. And 1 week amount reduce 2nd week gone although i read in some other forum if daring enough throw in a heater........ they will be gone in 2-3 days. This bastard are a pest.......

----------


## yepee

Can buy at CRS Heaven

----------


## avex30

> Can buy at CRS Heaven


Thanks for the info touch woods hope i don't have to deal with this bloody pest again hahaha

----------


## huizhong

Recently my friend's tank kana hydra. I went to see and there's many. The shrimps are active and swimming but always got sting by the hydras. And there are like 50% death over the pass 2-3 weeks. 
Should he use heater? No planaria powder? Or dry the tank and change the soil? The canister needs to be wash too? Will hydra get inside the canister? 
Wish to know the most effective way long term as I read this thread that the hydra problem might resurface?
Thanks!

----------


## avex30

Hmmm my experience is heat kill all those in tank not too sure those in canister and if your outlet of canister is cover my fine sponge should be safe you will see them custer there. but if the outlet is using those mesh type than there is a slightly possibility that they got suck in and is happily repoducing fresh supply back into your tank.......... 

If you really do a reset do not use back the soil if you must than flush the soil with hot water than leave it under the suns for days (if you can get sun this month) than if you still worry try baking the soil (do watch cause i burn mine) End up new + old soil mix.

----------


## Ecalyte

No Planaria.

After using it myself and on tanks of 2 others, this is the only recommendation I will personally give to battle Hydra. I've tried all sorts of natural means without destroying the tank / moving inhabitants. I've used the recommended dosage in my tank with 2-3 day old shrimplets. All the shrimplets are in a breeding box and I count them daily. No deaths till today (just counted). It has been around 2 weeks since the dosage. No adult deaths too.

----------


## huizhong

Ok I think Will try planaria powder. Any idea can I get from seaview? What's the price range? The tank is 4x2x2ft. 

Yes I saw many many many hydra on the soil! Cluster near each other

----------


## Noobz

> No Planaria.
> 
> After using it myself and on tanks of 2 others, this is the only recommendation I will personally give to battle Hydra. I've tried all sorts of natural means without destroying the tank / moving inhabitants. I've used the recommended dosage in my tank with 2-3 day old shrimplets. All the shrimplets are in a breeding box and I count them daily. No deaths till today (just counted). It has been around 2 weeks since the dosage. No adult deaths too.


Bro can share where to get no-planaria? I check C328 and Polyart also don't have.

----------


## mimin5zidane

I got it at Khatib 618. I went to C328 and polyart as well! Drove all the way from amk only to find out there isn't any there. And Khatib was like 8mins away with mrt. Haha.  :Smile:

----------


## Ecalyte

One more thing regarding No Planaria... the effect on Planaria is quite delayed. Mine started surfacing out of the soil and dying within a week of the last application.. so just have to be patient with the Planaria and not dose more than the 3-day cycle..

----------


## Noobz

> I got it at Khatib 618. I went to C328 and polyart as well! Drove all the way from amk only to find out there isn't any there. And Khatib was like 8mins away with mrt. Haha.


Bro do you mean Yishun Y618? Went last week but cannot find? Ask uncle and he got no idea what I'm looking for.

----------


## avex30

> Bro do you mean Yishun Y618? Went last week but cannot find? Ask uncle and he got no idea what I'm looking for.


not surprise you must try to tell him in chinese or hokkien you tell him angmo name or whatever he his answer will be "No have"

----------


## felix_fx2

> not surprise you must try to tell him in chinese or hokkien you tell him angmo name or whatever he his answer will be "No have"


You mean uncle will say the below?
No Planaria?? Huh ?? No plane la Leah ??? Boy what Teh halia you talking? No have no have.

----------


## avex30

> You mean uncle will say the below?
> No Planaria?? Huh ?? No plane la Leah ??? Boy what Teh halia you talking? No have no have.


Wahahahaha yea something like that Confirm answer is "Bo la simi lai eh??" wahahaha. I think one of the aunty at the cashier is better experience than uncle in product that is.

----------


## felix_fx2

I asked my mom to buy something from market shop. The responds was that. The item was frozen bloodworms.

----------


## avex30

> I asked my mom to buy something from market shop. The responds was that. The item was frozen bloodworms.


ROFL ROFL ROFL i think i can only manage that

----------


## titusxc

> u can set trap. i also have alot of white worm in my shrimp tank. yst just DIY a white worm trap. everything seems to go on well. just over the night i caught quite alot. as you can see from the pictures below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trap is created using OHF's pipe, connector and a thin layer of filter wool. the filter wool is to prevent shrimplet from entering. at the same time, it will delay the white worm from getting out.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi bro, kinda interested with your DIY trap. Mind to share more about it? =)

----------


## 3inone

Does No planaria work on the hydra eggs as well?

----------


## chansl

I know is an old thread but i would like to share some of my experience

Initially my tank has quite a few hydra and planaria, surprisingly, after i added three netrite snail, those hydra just gone .. like suddenly .. no water change no adding of new stuff .. just gone .. Probably something new to study on ..

----------


## Draka

Hey its true, although mine was 5 snails before the planaria disappeared. Just realised after you wrote this.

----------


## avex30

Wow you two just make nerite snails even harder to find now hahaha. Can only say had them but never ever encounter they have such tremendous ability....... I only know 1 thing they can do wonder clean up my tank wall within a few days of cause not crystal clean.... Other than that no harm for those whom have not try before to give it a try but be prepare to srcape off alot of white dots around the tank.

----------


## chansl

haha .. So should i market my nerite snail as NO HYDRA solution .. Shrimp safe .. plus remove algae and it is organic .... I think i can sell one for 50 dollar .. Any taker !!! hahaha




> Wow you two just make nerite snails even harder to find now hahaha. Can only say had them but never ever encounter they have such tremendous ability....... I only know 1 thing they can do wonder clean up my tank wall within a few days of cause not crystal clean.... Other than that no harm for those whom have not try before to give it a try but be prepare to srcape off alot of white dots around the tank.

----------


## Draka

Haha I never even thought about it to be honest, just very happy when my tank became unsightly-planaria-free. I sort of can't resist buying new additions whenever I see red ones so kind of got lucky. Haha red colour or not, 50 dollars?

----------


## shikimijos

> I have 1 galaxy fish in my 2ft tank to help clear hydra. There are lots of moss and hiding places for my shrimplets so most of them can avoid the galaxy should it decide to attack them


galaxy fish eat hydra? i also have hydra problem..

----------

